# Trail cam pic debate. What is this?



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Is this a Buck, Doe, or Predator? Big debate going on in the hunting camp. Feel free to settle it. The night picture is the one in question, threw in the lil buck to give u a frame of reference. Thanks


----------



## mao10 (Apr 23, 2009)

I would say its a coyote. Just from the position of its eyes and its height off the ground.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Definitely a Sasquatch... 












LOL, I vote coyote too.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

nah its a chupacabra still needs to mature a few years before its a shooter


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

My brother insists it's a doe. I say coyote but I am also considering bobcat...


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

coyote gets my vote


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

German Shepard.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

coyote gets my vote too it looks like you can see ears in the picture to me but i may be crazy.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like rear end is spotted or striped, maybe a feline.?????? or a squatch...baby.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

K-9


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

def a yote. you can see the nose as well to verify if u look. but head height and positioning is also a giveaway.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

+1 for yote


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

yote i can see its ears.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like a Yote to me. 



hulapopper87 said:


> Is this a Buck, Doe, or Predator? Big debate going on in the hunting camp. Feel free to settle it. The night picture is the one in question, threw in the lil buck to give u a frame of reference. Thanks


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

Try this.
Save the picture and open it in paint.
click View and inlarge to large size.
If you still cant see what I see then click image and select invert colors. 
When I do this I see a pair of round glasses and a very distinctive human nose and mouth. 
Besides, using the picture of the deer in the 1st photo for reference the eyes look 
too high to be a coyote.
I know , I put way too much thought into this.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Yote...for sure


----------



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

i still think its either a doe or possibly a yote. theres just no way its a bobcat


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

My boy says grey fox...???


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

looks like a fox to me


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Yote

From my Evo


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Black crappie


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

leftfordead88 said:


> Black crappie


Plus one +1


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey Stevecat; I tend to agree about to much time, but if you use printshop and change the contrast the object becomes much clearer. 
Now my question to you, stevecat, How would a squatch get a pair of glasses? Unless one of moneymakers friends left them next to a candybar on a stump in the woods somewhere and just happened to know what prescription the squatch needed. 
IMHO its a yote being held upside down by a squatch with glasses on.
Look closer people.
The answers are out there.
d/m


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You're all wrong . That's Sandy from Little Orphan Annie !


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

dmills4124 said:


> Hey Stevecat; I tend to agree about to much time, but if you use printshop and change the contrast the object becomes much clearer.
> Now my question to you, stevecat, How would a squatch get a pair of glasses? Unless one of moneymakers friends left them next to a candybar on a stump in the woods somewhere and just happened to know what prescription the squatch needed.
> IMHO its a yote being held upside down by a squatch with glasses on.
> Look closer people.
> ...


Who said anything about a squatch????


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Maybe my vision is way off, but when I enlarge the photo I see: A red fox with its body pointing away from the camera and its face turned around to its right so it faces the camera. It looks pretty convincing to me, but with so many others seeing other things - I have to doubt my eyes


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

At first glance it looks like a coyote to me but the more I look at it, its too small for a yote and has a brownish red color so I'm going with red fox.


----------



## DuckMan1006 (Sep 16, 2011)

Scum_Frog said:


> def a yote. you can see the nose as well to verify if u look. but head height and positioning is also a giveaway.


I agree you can see the nose... it is too pointy to be a cat. my vote is yote or doe. Hard to tell.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

+1 for Yote, but it could be a fox. Definitely not a deer.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I enlarged it and it looks like a red fox to me.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I enlarged it, messed with the contrast, hue, saturation and I still cant say if its a yote or a fox, the picture just isnt good enough quality for me to come out and say one way or the other...It's def not a sasquatch though.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

It's definately a walleye. I can tell by the white spot on its tail.


----------

